# Carrie kidded-Single Doeling-Faith!



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

I went to check on Carrie around 4:00 this afternoon, and she was bedded down...and talking to herself. Then up and down, pawing at the ground...and I knew she was close. 
By 4:30 I was noticing her first pushes, and by 4:45 we had a single doeling! Although very disappointed that there was only one kid in that huge belly, we are very happy to have our first full blood doeling. 
Her Mom's name is Carrie (we decided it is after Carrie Underwood-country music singer), and would like to name her doeling after another. My favorite would be Reba, but I'm not getting a :thumb: from my family...any suggestions?


----------



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Carrie kidded-Single Doeling-Help with Name!*

Miranda??


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Carrie kidded-Single Doeling-Help with Name!*

I like Miranda.


----------



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Carrie kidded-Single Doeling-Help with Name!*

Thanks...just keeping with the country music theme!! There's also Faith or Martina...LOL!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Carrie kidded-Single Doeling-Help with Name!*

Congrats on the adorable baby girl! 
I also like Miranda. 
Allison, Martina are a few more.


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Carrie kidded-Single Doeling-Help with Name!*

Keep em coming! We thought of quite a few, but we can't agree. With help, I'm hoping this kid will have a name tomorrow.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Carrie kidded-Single Doeling-Help with Name!*

I can't believe she had only one in that big ole belly! :shocked: She is very pretty...Congrats!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Carrie kidded-Single Doeling-Help with Name!*

Bonnie, Lee Ann, Patty, Shania, Trisha, Deana, Chely, Wynonna


----------



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Carrie kidded-Single Doeling-Help with Name!*

:laugh: We can go waaaayyyyy back in the country theme...Tammy, June (June Cash...which might be appropriate sinece she was born in June), Loretta, Dolly (if she's gonna be a milker..LOL  ) Anyway...I think I have used up all my old country names!!!


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

Levi decided on Faith...and I can't wait for more babies from Carrie and Faith because there are so many fun names...plan to have a Miranda, Reba, Loretta, Wynonna, Dolly... :dance:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

Love it!!!!! Cute little baby girl!!


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

GRATS! :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice name...and she is so adorable......congrats... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

gorgeous little baby!!! Congratulations :stars: and i love the name you chose!


----------

